# MBTI and alignment?



## Another Lost Cause (Oct 6, 2015)

The last time I took a test like this, I scored as chaotic neutral. So chaotic neutral INTP it is.


----------



## perhapstheyrewatching (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm an INTP, directly between chaotic good and neutral, indicated by my results, but on the site I was typed as Chaotic Neutral.


Chaotic Neutral- A chaotic neutral character follows his whims. He is an individualist first and last. He values his own liberty but doesn't strive to protect others' freedom. He avoids authority, resents restrictions, and challenges traditions. A chaotic neutral character does not intentionally disrupt organizations as part of a campaign of anarchy. To do so, he would have to be motivated either by good (and a desire to liberate others) or evil (and a desire to make those different from himself suffer). A chaotic neutral character may be unpredictable, but his behavior is not totally random. He is not as likely to jump off a bridge as to cross it. Chaotic neutral is the best alignment you can be because it represents true freedom from both society's restrictions and a do-gooder's zeal. However, chaotic neutral can be a dangerous alignment when it seeks to eliminate all authority, harmony, and order in society.

Detailed Results:

Alignment:
Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (16)
Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (23)
Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (16)
Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (23)
Lawful Evil ----- XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
Chaotic Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (19)

Law & Chaos:
Law ----- XXXXX (5)
Neutral - XXXXXXX (7)
Chaos --- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)

Good & Evil:
Good ---- XXXXXXXXX (9)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXX (9)
Evil ---- XXXXX (5)

but i think that P and J functions do affect lawful and chaoticness.


----------



## B0r3d (Nov 26, 2015)

NTP Chaotic Evil


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

INFJ 1w2 - Lawful Neutral (leaning more good than evil)


----------



## Na2Cr2O7 (Dec 23, 2015)

ENTP - true neutral, leaning onto chaotic


----------



## Cupid Deluxe (Dec 6, 2015)

ISTP - Chaotic Neutral


----------



## einna123 (Dec 8, 2015)

INFJ 9w8

I test formally as Lawful Good, but in reality I think I'm neutral good. The tests seem to agree; I've taken it twice and I was more lawful in the first set of results. Now my lawful/neutral scores are REALLY close, which is kinda interesting from a cognitive development perspective...


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

ENFP - Sometimes I get chaotic good, sometimes chaotic neutral.


----------

